# 92 South Sportsmans Club ????



## z71mathewsman (Aug 22, 2013)

Anyone on here in this club in South Fulton? Its on Garretts Ferry Road off Capps Ferry Road? Looking for some info on this tract of land.If you have any info on it please PM me,,Thanks Randy


----------



## The Fever (Aug 22, 2013)

Is that what they are calling those places now a days????


----------



## movesatlanta (Aug 23, 2013)

I would be interested in knowing as well. My lease is right up the street a few miles. I heard a rumor from a cop that used to hunt down there that Jeff Foxworthy bought a couple thousand acres in south fulton recently.


----------



## movesatlanta (Aug 23, 2013)

A quick google search told me that they formed a company 11 months ago in Marietta

http://www.bizapedia.com/ga/92-SOUTH-SPORTSMENS-CLUB-LLC.html


----------



## movesatlanta (Aug 23, 2013)

Also shows who is the principal of the company. If you are going to try to get in contact keep me ion mind if they need some new members this year or next year. I would be interested.


----------



## movesatlanta (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks Like he is a lawyer in Marietta. Pretty good investigation skills. lol

http://www.bmolaw.com/?t=3&A=1023&format=xml


----------



## z71mathewsman (Aug 23, 2013)

I know who the tax bill is sent too,just dont know if they will give me the info who they leased it from them.


----------



## movesatlanta (Aug 24, 2013)

Ill keep my eyes open for trucks to see if I can talk to someone.


----------



## mbl223 (Aug 24, 2013)

I know the landowner.  I hunted there for 19 years.  Last year was the first year of the club.


----------



## bowhunter1789 (Sep 23, 2014)

10,000$ you can hunt it all you want!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2014)

bowhunter1789 said:


> 10,000$ you can hunt it all you want!



Ain't a deer in this world worth that kind of money!


----------



## Georgia Bassmaster (Jan 20, 2022)

mbl223 said:


> I know the landowner.  I hunted there for 19 years.  Last year was the first year of the club.


Do you still know the owner?


----------



## Long Cut (Jan 22, 2022)

One could go on a guided hunt Saskatchewan for what y’all paying for some of these leases.


----------



## antharper (Jan 23, 2022)

Long Cut said:


> One could go on a guided hunt Saskatchewan for what y’all paying for some of these leases.


That was 8 years ago , probably double that now ! Or a shopping mall


----------



## Long Cut (Jan 24, 2022)

antharper said:


> That was 8 years ago , probably double that now ! Or a shopping mall



Stupid... Yeah metro counties produce big deer, but so does Iowa, Kansas, Saskatchewan, Alberta.... with much better probabilities. Better scenery too. 

To each their own.


----------

